# ACNL Ice town



## Chrisscottd (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are a few images from my town ! / changes and new villagers 

DA: 7C00-000F-7FA7. Updating soon!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice. I'll dream visit very soon.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks so beautiful! And your villagers match the theme perfectly


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun! Add it to the dream address thread that way all can catch it.
I'll definitely be visiting.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

Very lovely town. The northern lights look so beautiful too. I had a blast exploring your houses. I got to see things from the update, and when you press A they do all kinds of fun stuff. My favorite is that poogle pig. I wasn't expecting him to jump up and squeel. Lol.

My favorite room is the upstairs cabin with the beds and stocking and teddy bears. So cute.

Thanks so much for sharing your lovely winter wonderland.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you so much guys <3


----------



## mags (Jan 29, 2017)

Brrrrr it looks amazing, well done.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks  <3


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 29, 2017)

oh my gosh, i love it! it reminds me of frozen!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks beautiful!  I'll be sure to visit.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jan 29, 2017)

I apologize as I haven't updated with either the Bianca or Filbert villagers yet. But I shall update my DA shortly. Though I hope you enjoy some of my other winter themed villagers currently in town. I found it so hard to choose my final villagers, hence why they are always changing, haha. But I love Filbert... he recently moved to my town and fits the ice theme so well.


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 29, 2017)

Very pretty, you must be really dedicated to put all the tiles down!


----------



## RainbowPanda (Feb 2, 2017)

Goodness, it's incredible! I enjoyed visiting it ^^~


----------



## Chris01 (Feb 2, 2017)

wow that looks epic! very lovely paths!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2017)

How cute! I love all the designs and the villagers definitely match! I'll have to give it a visit.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you, lovely people! I'm going to be updating with these fun QR Codes soon.. they are kinda creepy though haha


----------



## JSS (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks unique and interesting!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 10, 2017)

I've visited this in a dream before. I've never seen like it and looks awesome!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 10, 2017)

Thats so kind of you! Thank you  I need to update again.. My villagers are now Bam (blue caribou), sprinkle the icey penguin, Marshal the white squirrel, Julian the blue and white unicorn, Tutu the polar bear, Fang the cranky snow wolf, Whitney the white arctic wolf, Skye the icey blue looking snowy wolf, Flurry the cute snowball hamster and Hans the yeti. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had Erik in my town, but his brown look didn't go well with the ice, so I changed him for Bam instead. Bam fits the ice theme, Erik didn't fit with the background colour

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## FancyThat (Feb 10, 2017)

It looks lovely, I'll visit tomorrow .


----------



## Jennyrae (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll try visiting when I get my dream suite, but it looks really nice! I like the floating ice in the water the most I think. Really neat idea!


----------



## creamyy (Feb 10, 2017)

looks absolutely gorgeous, I'll have to come visit.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 10, 2017)

Woah, I dislike winter but this town looks cool,will have to visit later.


----------



## Flutter (Feb 10, 2017)

I have added to my list of dream addresses!  I will visit it soon!  It's looks awesome   Good work!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 12, 2017)

​_
Your town brilliantly demonstrates Winter's true beauty and appeal, it's a clear reminder to me why Winter is my absolute favorite season of the year and why I'd love to live somewhere with colder climate. May I suggest creating extra character slots in your town and name them as "____ Cabin" and make them little cabins to get 'warm' when people visit your town if you don't have that idea already. It's sort of like the kinds of things you'd see at a ski resort. Amazing job on the design!_

​


----------



## Flutter (Feb 12, 2017)

I visited today...and I must say its awesome!   I really like how it looks like someone is stuck in the ice. *the hand*   I have never seen that in a town before.  Good work!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks! Glad you liked the hand pattern, its my most recent pattern in my town


----------



## Chrisscottd (Feb 19, 2017)

bump  updated today

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've actually scanned in Wendy's card, so Lolly is no longer existent in my town. Wendy's blue wool goes so well with the ice. Definitely a keeper for my town.  Again , thanks for all your support and kind comments!! x


----------



## Chrisscottd (May 28, 2017)

*New patterns*


----------



## Gruntilda (May 28, 2017)

Wow!  SOOOOO creative!  I can't wait to dream about it!


----------



## suanmei (May 28, 2017)

is your mayor's name ben wyatt by any chance?  lovely town!


----------



## Colton S (May 28, 2017)

This is by far the prettiest town I've seen in forever! I applaud you on all of your hard work and effort. It really shows!


----------



## LadyRainb (May 28, 2017)

Wow! I'm definitely gonna visit again. The player in the first pic looks very cool! She's looking pretty icy.


----------



## Chrisscottd (May 28, 2017)

Thank you! I am going to update my DA very soon


----------



## Chrisscottd (May 29, 2017)

Just updated!!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jun 18, 2017)

Updated with the blue exterior on the zen house !


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Such a beautiful town!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you!<3


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a very creative and interesting design!! I love your use of hybrids and patterns; this is definitely the best ice themed town I've seen thus far.  Also, I really like the floating blocks of ice in your paths! The snow and ice designs look very realistic and well thought out, I'll definitely have to visit your dream town sometime soon!!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jun 24, 2017)

In loving memory of my dear friend <3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 24, 2017)

mind if im inspired by you?


----------



## Bubblebeam (Jun 24, 2017)

It seems I liked your original post but forgot to ever visit the DA, so I'm definitely doing that tonight. Love extreme terrain towns like this (desert is another favorite, if anybody has such a town).


----------



## ArxnElias (Jun 24, 2017)

It's saying that the dream address you have isn't valid? Have you updated recently? I'm very interested in seeing your town


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jun 25, 2017)

It is definitely valid as I tried visiting through my cycling town and it worked. Try again. Dream Address: 7C00-000F-7FA7


----------



## Bubblebeam (Jun 25, 2017)

Visited last night. Adorable town. Wasn't expecting the beach to be patterned over too; that was a nice surprise. Especially the non-diagonal parts of the beach, the patterns blended beautifully with the cliff. It actually reminded me of the Skyrim icy beaches with the walruses, haha, I think because the town even had a gloomy sky just like the game.

I love how you managed to blend the square unpattern-able tile in front of Re-Tail (I think it was Re-Tail but might be wrong) with the surrounding tiles by having water patterns and then a bridge. Should have taken a pic to reference it better, but yeah, that one difficult tile normally proves tedious to work with without ruining the overall look of a pattern town. So bravo on that! ^_^

Can't quite remember all your villagers, but I did happen to pass by Chai who'm I've never seen in-game before. He/she suited the town perfectly. 



Chrisscottd said:


> It is definitely valid as I tried visiting through my cycling town and it worked. Try again. Dream Address: 7C00-000F-7FA7



Worked for me too. Maybe you entered the letter O instead of zero? Personally I have to look closely at those to tell the difference.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 5, 2017)

Changes to my town (not updated yet) 









- - - Post Merge - - -

Changes to my town (not updated yet)


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2017)

i just visited and literally your town is so gorgeous omg


----------



## IronClocks (Jul 5, 2017)

Love those ice paths. The iceberg idea is very creative too


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 7, 2017)

I updated yesterday!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 15, 2017)

Roald moved in and Chai is wearing the designer snowman shirt!


----------



## macaire (Jul 15, 2017)

Your town looks very nice.  I'll visit it tonight


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 15, 2017)

Thankies


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 16, 2017)

acnl ice town video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZXSqdnKjHA


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 16, 2017)

Your town is gorgeous! I've never seen a town specifically themed for the winter time so it was interesting to see your pictures. I'll make sure to visit it soon!


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 16, 2017)

ohhhh my gosh. this must have taken so long. it's so cuteee omg. visiting asap.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 17, 2017)

I changed this area in town again! Using one pattern was more effective


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 17, 2017)

This is so adorable, I'll have to dream of it very soon !


----------



## Milky-Kitten (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks super adorable! I can't wait to visit it sometime soon!!~


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 17, 2017)

All the paths are incredible and your villagers are so, so fitting. This is actually an incredible concept in the ice weather and something I thought would be very hard to do so well done!!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Jul 19, 2017)

Updated my DA






Enjoy x 
Thanks for your support


----------



## Chrisscottd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey! I updated my dream address again the other day with new patterns


----------



## Chrisscottd (Oct 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 20, 2017)

What a beautiful town you have! I love winter themed towns, as winter is one of my favorite seasons, 
both in-game and in real life. Everything fits so perfectly together, that's just amazing. Very well done!


----------



## Chrisscottd (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you! I've tried to work hard with every detail in town.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 26, 2018)

Your town looks so lovely


----------

